# Help Need Quik Help



## RoseHair (Feb 16, 2005)

My rose hair just fell and broke the abdomin and leeked a bunch of white stuff, she is still crawling but i wont beable to sleep untill i know whats going to happen. Please help now. Is she going to die? If this is so is there a way i can end it for her quik instead of her suffering? 
PLEASE HELP QUIK

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Feb 16, 2005)

I've read that liquid bandage may seal the wound.I think I also read somewhere that nail polish(?) can be used to seal it?Not sure about the second one,better not try nail polish till someone else confirms or rejects that idea.


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 16, 2005)

I have none of that stuff, it aint leeking anymore, will she live. She is driving me crazy running around, im afraid to sleep becuase im afraid she will escape now for some stupid reason.


----------



## moricollins (Feb 16, 2005)

if your cage is secure (which it should be ANYWAYS) and it isn't leaking then the best thing you can do (in my opinion) is turn the lights off and leave it alone, it is stressed enough as it is, having you staring at it will not help.

Make sure it isn't leaking though

Mori


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 16, 2005)

Well the cage is secure but what if something securing it lets go? Then im screwed.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 16, 2005)

I cross my finger's  I have no idea of what to do im sorry  :8o


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 16, 2005)

I think she is dieng   She is hanging on to the side of the log she hides under and has been hanging there for the past 10 minute and is starting to kind of droop.


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 16, 2005)

You best best would be to put it in an ICU. This would be a small container with nothing more than a damp paper towel as a substrate. Provide a water dish for your T, as it will need plenty of water. As others have mentioned, you should try to seal the wound. This can be done using super glue or triple nail hardener. Unfortunately, injuries to the abdoman are usually fatal. Sorry to have to say that.

Good luck with your T.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Feb 16, 2005)

yep, she's dying...almost guaranteed. If the split is large enough for alot of white stuff to come out, you'd be doing her a favor to put her in the freezer.
Falling far enough to really split the abdomen is pretty much a death sentance.


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 16, 2005)

I think im going to let her go on her own now since its almost midnight and i have school tommorow, my parents think im sleeping and i dont want to make alot of noise. 
I feel so crappy, if i would have bought a shorter teranium like was recomended a while ago when i first bought he none of this would have happend


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 16, 2005)

im very... very sorry for that  I know what you can feel it rally not a good experience, sorry again I hope it wont break your hobby


----------



## Immortal_sin (Feb 16, 2005)

RoseHair said:
			
		

> I think im going to let her go on her own now since its almost midnight and i have school tommorow, my parents think im sleeping and i dont want to make alot of noise.
> I feel so crappy, if i would have bought a shorter teranium like was recomended a while ago when i first bought he none of this would have happend


well, hindsight is always 20/20 isn't it? Hopefully the lesson you have learned is to research before you buy, and obviously to either get a shorter tank, or raise the substrate no?!
sometimes unfortunately it takes a death to make us pay attention...don't worry, you are not the only one it's happened to.
At least you learned the lesson, which I can't say everyone does....


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 16, 2005)

Still unsure of what results will be, ill probly be up until 1:00 to find out, and i have to wake up at 5:30


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 16, 2005)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> well, hindsight is always 20/20 isn't it? Hopefully the lesson you have learned is to research before you buy, and obviously to either get a shorter tank, or raise the substrate no?!
> sometimes unfortunately it takes a death to make us pay attention...don't worry, you are not the only one it's happened to.
> At least you learned the lesson, which I can't say everyone does....


its true ...


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 16, 2005)

What do you guys think will happen, she is drooping on the side of the log, not moving at all, and the abdomin is real small. Does anyone know whats happening so i can try to get some sleep?


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 16, 2005)

as some said ... im pretty sure she's dying  good luck for the sleeping but if i was you and if she's dying I could'nt sleep of the night

sorry


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 17, 2005)

6:00 am and she is sort hanging by 1 leg off the log and here body is reasting on the substrate. Is she alive or dead?


----------



## Cigarman (Feb 17, 2005)

probably safe to say she is done. If she doesn't move for a long time and looks deflated then she's probably lost too much hemolymph (blood) and internal stuff to keep going.


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 17, 2005)

Her abdomin does look kind of shrunk, and she hasnt moved since about midnight. One leg is strechted out holding on the log, the others or kind of loosly curled around to the edge of the log. Pretty sure she is gone?


----------



## taorchard1987 (Feb 17, 2005)

how did your T do? if sheis stil alive put vaseline on the wound and feed it something!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 17, 2005)

Not sure if she is still alive.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 17, 2005)

I sorry to here about your rosea man . My buddy who owns mutiple T's said for your next T try having plexiglass cut to the size just small enough to fit in the tank. He said drill 4 holes on each side of the tank. He then said take 4 shelf hangers and put them in the holes, then take a drill and drill mutiple holes in the plexi glass and then set in there. that will lower the height of the tank. Another suggestion that he said instead of the plexi glass you could also go Home Depotor whatever and find rigged chicken wire w/ small holes and do the same thing. I hope this helps for next time.And once again I am sorry and I hope I don't have to go through what you're going through


----------



## Sandra (Feb 17, 2005)

Sounds like she is gone...I'm sorry.


----------



## becca81 (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry about your loss!

Did you see the spider fall?  I saw one dropped once on a floor and it was horrible.  How big is your cage?


----------



## Daywalker (Feb 17, 2005)

i was wondering ;
how high did she fall from ?
was she in the tank or on the outside of the tank ?
were you holding her when she fell ?
when she fell what did she land on ?
was this a great escape that failed ?
what size tank did you have her in ?

sorry to here about your loss .

bill


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. I would go ahead if shes not dead yet go ahead and put her in the freezer so she won't suffer anymore.


----------



## RoseHair (Feb 17, 2005)

Well i got home, she is still in the same position as was this morning, so i poked her and she is as stiff as a rock.  
I didnt see the fall, i just heard it. It was from about 12-14" and i believe it must have been on the edge of the log to cuase this to happen since the substrate is pretty thick and soft. 
I dont know if i will get another turantula, maybe in a while i will get a scorp or some kind of lizard. I have a 5 gallon teranium. What do you normaly do with a T when it passes away like this? 
I only had her for a year, her name was bessie and now i feel so iresponsible for giving her an unsafe enviroment. As much as she scared me sometimes i was becoming attached to her.


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss. SHould you decide to get another T, take a little time to read up on how to setup up their enclosure. A 5 gallon tank is a good size for an adult T, just make sure that you limit the height. As far as the fall goes, if she landed on her abdoman, even on the substrate, it could rupture. Tarantulas are not designed to handle falls, especially terrestrial ones.


----------



## galeogirl (Feb 17, 2005)

Even if the substrate was soft, their abdomens are so fragile and it's the impact the causes the split, doesn't really matter what they hit for the most part.


----------



## DanD5303 (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm also sorry to hear about your loss.  I hope you don't give up on the hobby.  Even though we may not like to admit it, most of us learn an awful lot of what we know from our mistakes.  The important thing is not to make the same one twice.  Hang in there.  

DanD


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jan 22, 2007)

hey. I have a large collection of dried and pinned insects. If your just going to throw the body away, id like put it to good use in a display case.

dont be offended. Its just a suggestion


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 22, 2007)

spyderowner69 said:


> hey. I have a large collection of dried and pinned insects. If your just going to throw the body away, id like put it to good use in a display case.
> 
> dont be offended. Its just a suggestion


Way to notice this thread is two years old there, buddy.


----------



## mr_jacob7 (Jan 22, 2007)

lol... Sorry, but that's really funny...


----------



## mr_jacob7 (Jan 22, 2007)

about the 2 yrs old thing, not the death...


----------



## konrad16660 (Mar 6, 2007)

i can never understand why people collect dead bugs.  i only like live ones.  my parents took my scorps away once and gave them away.  haha and bought me like a scorp in resin.  and i was like "i don't want an unliving scorp!  how am i suppose to talk to it?''lol


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow that really sucks, sorry to hear about your loss.  This experience although not the most pleasant, serves as a great learning experience for yourself and others, so at least some kind of positive was able to come from it.  I see this was years ago, and I hope you didn't give up on the hobby.


----------

